# Bag for tripod?



## Jack56 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all,
I've got a tripod for my camera. A very simple question: do you use a bag for your tripod to hang it over your shoulder?
Thanks!


----------



## mrzero (Jan 7, 2015)

My tripod came with a bag. If it hadn't, I probably would not have purchased one. It is nice for carrying it around the house and out to the car, or keeping it from banging around in the trunk. Once you get to your destination, take the sticks out of the bag and leave them out, or you'll never bother setting them up.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 7, 2015)

Jack56 said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a tripod for my camera. A very simple question: do you use a bag for your tripod to hang it over your shoulder?
> Thanks!


I'm all for blowing money on big items, but I'm pretty cheap about stuff like this and I wasn't going to spend $40+ on manufacturer's bag. I hang my tripod over my shoulder or attach it to my backpack when shooting. For travel and some shoots where I need to be more discrete, I bought this bag:
VidPro 35" Tripod Bag

It's $12.94 and is actually built well but is a little long for my rig. I've dragged it around for about 6 years now with no issues.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2015)

I have RRS quiver bags for my two tripods and my monopod. They're each a perfect custom fit – no wasted space – well padded and great for protection during storage and transport. They have pockets for things like spiked feet, hex keys to tighten legs (haven't needed them), etc.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a Manfrotto light stand bag:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TL3W6K/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Which I got for my lightstands and modifiers. But I usually cram my tripod in there as well just to free up my hands. It's surprisingly good quality. It's the "unpadded" version, but I can't imagine needing more protection than it has for something as durable as stands and a tripod. I can fit my 190 stand with head, two lightstands with umbrella holders, and a couple umbrellas in there no problem. It's a bit tighter with my 055 tripod, but would fit just the tripod fine.

Not sure if the price will drop again, I want to say I paid under $30 for it. Like I said, it's well built for the price, but I'm with Mack - even spending that much on an accessory was pushing it for me.


----------



## drob (Jan 8, 2015)

My tripod came with a bag. It's a nice to touch with a pocket inside to carry spikes, hex wrench, and a few zip ties. I mainly use it as storage and transport to where I'm headed. I'll occasionally take it on hikes if I think I'll need any of the extras mentioned. Either way, it's in my car. I have an inexpensive Induro, I haven't convinced my wife to let me drop hundreds on a carbon fiber tripod yet. For now, I'll just have to muscle around the aluminum one.


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 8, 2015)

I have bags for both of my tripods, One being a Gitzo 2531EX and the other a Benro Travel Angel. The bags fit perfectly and aside from the shoulder strap for carrying - the legs are well protected when tossed in a car trunk.

You can get inexpensive VidPro bags from B+H that double as umbrella or stand bags too.

I would recommend a bag but the choice is yours.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine also came with carrying bag, otherwise I wouldn't have bought one. My tripod is normally hanging from my camera bag.


----------



## johnb (Jan 8, 2015)

Most of the pictures I do are to accompany articles in fly fishing magazines, so they're either 'grip and grins' (portraits), salmon or trout flies (macro) or 'scenics' (landscape shots with someone fishing in them).

'Scenics' are tricky, a weird mix of sports photography and landscape photography, because you're often having to shoot at 1/500 or 1/1000 to freeze a flyline during casting but you're also having to get a lot of depth of field to make the landscape look sharp.

The fishers I'm shooting aren't commercial models, just people fishing, and I need to follow them around, often over difficult terrain.

I have always used the maker's bag with my Manfrotto 190. It's not padded but seems surprisingly tough and it means I can sling the bagged, collapsed tripod crossways over my back and forget it when I need to 'run and gun' and then have it to hand when I need maximum stability. This works well for me. The bag didn't cost much.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a heavy Gitzo Tele Studex (509?) anyway this thing is 20, 25lbs or something like that, 39 inches folded with head, and is perfect for interiors requiring multiple exposures and maybe fighting my way out of a big fracas. I have a shipping tube that was for flying with the tripod (checked) but it doesn't balance when carried by the handle... annoying. This tripod usually has to be carried just a little way from truck to house to be photographed, maybe down a trail for short way. It's so long and big around the legs and top casting I couldn't find a bag. 

I stumbled on Op-Tech's under $20 shoulder-carry nylon strap that ends in two adjustable loops/rings with snaps. This works well for me or assistants. I would have preferred a bag for protection in the truck... but this will do. There are two versions of the carry strap, so look closely at the difference for your needs. One requires a metal loop to be a permanent part of the tripod, such as at the bottom of the center column or at the top casting.


----------



## Skirball (Jan 8, 2015)

johnb said:


> Most of the pictures I do are to accompany articles in fly fishing magazines, so they're either 'grip and grins' (portraits), salmon or trout flies (macro) or 'scenics' (landscape shots with someone fishing in them).
> 
> 'Scenics' are tricky, a weird mix of sports photography and landscape photography, because you're often having to shoot at 1/500 or 1/1000 to freeze a flyline during casting but you're also having to get a lot of depth of field to make the landscape look sharp.
> 
> ...



If you're shooting at 1/500 - 1/1000, why are you using a tripod?


----------



## johnb (Jan 8, 2015)

As I said, I 'often' shoot at 1/500 or 1/1000, and then you're right, I don't need a tripod.

But, if the fisher is stationary in the landscape and not casting, then I can use the tripod, shoot at f8 or f11, drop the ISO to 100 and use a slower shutter speed, in other words just treat it as a conventional landscape shot.

I'm using an old crop camera (50D) and some of my images are being printed as A3 double page spreads in an A4 magazine, so I want to get as much sharp detail as I can, whenever I can. Which is why having the bag so I can use the tripod when I can, and still keep it with me but out of the way when shooting the action stuff, is really handy.


----------



## ray5 (Jan 8, 2015)

I used it when my Tripod was new, once it got used(banged) a bit, I stopped using it. Now that I have upgraded my tripod, I am using it again! :


----------



## LarryC (Jan 9, 2015)

My tripods are always in a bag when in my gear closet or my car, or when I fly, but I always leave the bags behind when I leave the car. 

Another +1 for the VidPro bags, though mine came from Amazon for $11.20 for my Gitzo Traveler. A pretty nice bag, especially for the price.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
I managed to wring a tripod bag out of the shop when I bought my tripod, it doesn't fit worth a damn being about 1/3 longer than the tripod, this means that after the first day out it spends it's life in the cupboard. I don't think I would even use it if it did fit nicely, it just seemed like an added encumbrance to using the tripod. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes. My tripod bag outer pocket contains the tripod accessories (nodal slide or half-gimbal, depending on what I am shooting that day; hex key set; hook (if not already screwed in under the platform; wired shutter release/intervalometer).


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 25, 2015)

My Redged came with a bag and that is nice. But, I used a pants leg from worn-out jeans with an old carry strap and self-made a carry bag for a set of sticks years back. Was neither lightweight nor ideal but it worked when I needed it


----------



## tculotta (Jan 25, 2015)

I have one and only use it when I throw the tripod in the duffle that goes in my checked luggage when flying. Otherwise, I never have it on the tripod.


----------



## Perio (May 3, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good bag for TVC-33 and BH-55 LR combo? I can get the one that RRS sells but $85 plus shipping for a tripod bag is a little too much I guess.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2015)

Perio said:


> Can anyone recommend a good bag for TVC-33 and BH-55 LR combo? I can get the one that RRS sells but $85 plus shipping for a tripod bag is a little too much I guess.



Hmmm...I have that setup, and the RRS quiver bag is the one I was going to recommend.


----------



## Perio (May 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone recommend a good bag for TVC-33 and BH-55 LR combo? I can get the one that RRS sells but $85 plus shipping for a tripod bag is a little too much I guess.
> ...



Neuro, I'm sure the RRS bag is great  but when I was searching B&H, I saw this bag had very good reviews and was much cheaper as compared to the RRS bag. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=NavBar&A=getItemDetail&Q=&sku=222469&is=REG&si=rev#costumerReview


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2015)

Perio said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Perio said:
> ...



The RRS TQB-80B is pretty much a perfect fit for my TVC-33 + leveling base (which adds 1") + BH-55 LR. The bag you link is much bigger in girth than the RRS bag, leaving lots of room for the tripod to flop around inside. The bag you link is also 4.7" shorter in internal length, and only 1.5" longer than the TVC-33 legs, and the head is taller than 1.5". Maybe the legs + head will fit, maybe the extra girth will allow some length flexibility. If not the girth is probably enough that you can remove the head and toss it inside the bag next to the legs. Not a very practical solution, IMO...but it's cheaper.


----------



## Perio (May 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I got you, thanks!


----------



## Zeidora (May 3, 2015)

No bag, ever, for legs. I put a padded bag over the head, but just the head. I have a couple of Gitzo CFs and a RRS TVC-34L, they are just strapped outside a LowPro backpack, or slung through the shoulder strap of smaller backpacks (or in my hand). Re place for hex key etc., my backpacks have small pocket for that.
I wonder whether putting a tripod in a bag makes it less likely to be used.


----------



## LDS (May 3, 2015)

Jack56 said:


> A very simple question: do you use a bag for your tripod to hang it over your shoulder?


I use a bag to transport the tripod, especially by car, etc., especially when put among hard cases storing other equipment. On the field, usually the tripod is attached to my photo bag, or I use a strap. Do you need a bag? It may depend on the value of your tripod, and especially its head - and how do you travel with it. I had once a head damaged during transport due to poor protection (also, never store the head locked or almost...), now I use a Manfrotto padded bag (http://www.amazon.com/Manfrotto-MB-MBAG90PN-Padded-Tripod/dp/B007PNB2ES/, I got it taking advantage of the Manfrotto discounts) to protect it, especially the head.
A padded bag is also comfortable if you need to walk for some time with the tripod on your shoulder, but it's also larger and a little heavier.


----------



## expatinasia (May 4, 2015)

My tripod also came with a bag, and I use it whenever I am travelling to a job. The only time I may not use it is when on site, depending on what I am doing. 

I find the bag indispensable because the feet maybe dirty, I normally travel overseas with it in my check-in luggage along with clothes and would be concerned about oil or dirt transfer onto my shirts etc.

The bag also has a small outer and inner pocket which is ideal for name cards, hex keys and other small items. And it not only has handles but a shoulder strap too.

The bag is an essential part of my kit.


----------



## fugu82 (May 4, 2015)

I use a Hakuba PSTC100 bag for carrying 2 tripods, trekking poles, and adjustment tools in the trunk of my car. Very nicely designed, inexpensive, and well-padded bag.


----------



## streestandtheatres (May 4, 2015)

At the risk of this seeming like a joke, does anyone know of a well-fitted case for a RRS TFA-01 Tripod with a BH-25 LR Ballhead? It should be easy, but every case I can find is super baggy at the pointy end, and too tight at the Ballhead.
I'm increasingly thinking I might need to get a conical case made.


----------

